# Whats it mean?



## Enigma77 (Jul 25, 2011)

:scratchhead:


I just recently broke up with my partner of 2 years..she comes to me and says she wants time apart and wants me to leave so she can find out who she is..so i hesitantly agrea and move out..and now she is angry at me and ignoring me saying i should have fought for the relationship..
then i find out she had her best friend moved in..
so what exactly would she mean she needed time to be alone and find herself?at this point i dont see us ever getting back together..
i kinda thought she wanted me out cause someone else was on the scene but now i kinda think she wanted me out for her friend to move in..
now i am homeless with nowhere to live apart from moving from friend to friend till i get my own place


Women are confusing


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Men are confusing too. My husband left because he needed time and space. Fine. I told him I support him and if he needed to go, then go (I was heartbroken and told him). Just the other night he asked me why I let him go.  lolll It wouldn't have changed anything.

Maybe her "best friend" is a lover??


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

I am guessing she probibly either had somebody in mind to replace you or was already with somebody. She is using the the fight for the relationship thing so she can feel guilt free in shifting the blame to you. The harder you "fight" in those situations the more it pushes the other person away if they are asking for space in the first place.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I wouldn't want to be with a woman who f**ked with my head like that.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, just ignore her for a while (easier said than done).


----------



## Bigrascal (Aug 12, 2011)

It means just what she said, she wanted you to fight for the relationship. She wanted to push you to see what your investment in the relationship was. 

Her wanting to find herself or be alone meant without you not by herself.

I had a GF once who did the same to me. I was breaking up with her and she told me to be out by a certain (we lived together but were long distance) date. She didn't really want me to be out, she wanted me to fight for the relationship.

You can't always take what they say at face value. You have to look at their actions and the totality of the situation.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Rascal is currently living this also.

He shouldn't leave either.

One must stop failing fitness tests.



Bigrascal said:


> It means just what she said, she wanted you to fight for the relationship. She wanted to push you to see what your investment in the relationship was.
> 
> Her wanting to find herself or be alone meant without you not by herself.
> 
> ...


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Conrad said:


> Rascal is currently living this also.
> 
> He shouldn't leave either.
> 
> One must stop failing fitness tests.


This isn't a fitness test. This is a precipice dance. Seriously. How are you expected to pass this test?

If this happenned to me, I wouldn't fight. I would tell her, whatever baby. Go find yourself. Just don't expect me to sit around waiting for you like some little puppy dog. 

Then see how she likes that dance. 

There is absolutly no way you would ever be able to read her mind in this situation. She should understand what's at stake when someone calls the bluff. 

As per her comment about fighting for the relationship after she told me to leave, I would just reiterate the fact that I'm not into playing those reindeer games.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Omega,

A precipice dance is a fitness test on steroids.

You've failed many of them prior. Now, she issues the ultimatum. Will you let her tell you to leave your own house? And, will you meekly obey? Or will you stand up and show her your masculine mettle?


----------

